# please answer single mom questioning career..



## HapaDynazty (May 19, 2006)

well - im currently 22 years old. i went to a vocational school for business trade - i tried college for a couple of years - wasnt for me..  i graduated from beauty school and things have been a little delayed for me - im about to have a baby in a couple of weeks so i havent taken my state boards yet - which i would like to do..

well basically i would like to know how some of you started your career. i would really like to do something with my life instead of these crappy jobs that i hate and i would like to make enough money to raise myself and my child (as a single mother)

i really appreciate if someone would tell me how to get started as i am blind on how to do so. i would really like to know how to make enough money - are you able to in this career? 

im working 6 days a week now and i am 37 weeks pregnant at 2 different jobs that arent that great and i will be going on maternity leave but both jobs do not offer payed maternity leave. im having such a hard time i would really like to know after i get situated on how to work in this career - someone help!  thanks!


----------



## Lalli (May 19, 2006)

maybe you could advertise that you do stuff like party hair and make up and stuff that way you could work from home and ear money and look into applying for jobs where you can use your beauty skills. salons? department store etc etc. sorry if it isnt the best advice :blush


----------



## lara (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HapaDynazty* 
_i would really like to know how to make enough money - are you able to in this career?_

 
If you work in a store than you have a regular hourly wage and it's easy (or easier) to keep a livable budget. With freelancing, you can, but it takes a _lot _of work to get to the stage where you can earn enough to make a survivable-to-comfortable living from make-up alone. Definetly try to take your boards ASAP so that you can earn a wage from at-home beauty therapy - every cent helps.

Do you have access to someone who can mind your baby for a few hours on the weekend? If you can arrange to have the tyke cared for, I'd try ringing around some make-up artists and ask if they're looking for assistants. You might not get much of a wage from it, if any, but it'll be a good for you to get an idea of the un-glam nuts and bolts of make-up artistry and see if it fits you. If it does, then sit down and really think about your finances, your family, and how you can juggle it so that everything fits together.

But yes, the short version:
- get and keep a steady source of income.
- take stock of your current state in life and see whether you can commit to all of this without stretching yourself too thin.
- sit down with a calculator and work out the costs involved. It's not a cheap business to get into, especially when you work out the costs of aquiring a whole new set of personal use items for a kit. I went $13,000 in the hole before I even started, what with kit costs and legal fees.
- whore yourself out to get that work experience. Big ticks on this one, it's a must-do.

I hope this helps in some way, I really do. I hope I didn't come across as too negative, but I hate watching people sink all their savings into a whim and then have to walk away if something bad happens or if it is a negative influence on their family life. It's a wonderful job, but it can be a real pain to keep it above water some times. :/


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 23, 2006)

i feel like what did i go to beauty school for - it was something i was interested in and i wasnt a college type person but i feel like paying for it wasnt worth the money now.

i cant be broke. thanks for you replys


----------

